# Pronunciación de apellidos extranjeros en Argentina



## beatrizg

Hola amigos.

Como es conocido en Argentina hay muchos apellidos extranjeros, en su gran mayoría italianos. Mi pregunta es, si se conserva la pronunciación original de esos apellidos, sobre todo en el caso de los italianos, o si se pronuncian como se leen es español.

Gracias por sus explicaciones. 

Saludos.


----------



## Kangy

Generalmente se trata de conservar la pronunciación original, pero hay ciertos apellidos que, por diversas diferencias ortográficas, se pronuncian mal o se adaptan ortográficamente al castellano.

Se me viene a la mente mi apellido: Pellegrini
Casi todo el mundo pronuncia la _ll_ como en italiano (salvo que no se respeta la duración de la consonante doble) -> _Pelegrini_
Hay unos pocos que la pronuncian como en castellano -> _Peliegrini_

Hay otros apellidos que se pronuncian "mal". Por ejemplo, Buscetti.
Si se siguiera la pronunciación italiana, se pronunciaría como "Bu*sh*etti" (como en "show")
Pero jamás escuché que alguien lo pronunciara así, sino "Bu*s*eti".


----------



## Jellby

Se me ocurre también el apellido Cavallo, si no recuerdo mal. Siempre oí que lo pronunciaban /cavalo/ y no /caballo/.


----------



## Kangy

Claro. En realidad b y v se pronuncian del mismo modo en castellano, eso lo sabemos todos. En Argentina por lo menos, muchos pronuncian el fonema /b/ y otros el fonema /v/. Sin embargo, es indistinto para nosotros. Incluso la mayoría alterna uno y otro sin darse cuenta, puesto que en general este sonido es débil, y la comprensión no se dificulta por el uso de uno u otro.

Aclarado eso, pronunciamos el apellido Cavallo "a la italiana", o sea, reteniendo la pronunciación original de la _ll_ (salvo que no se pronuncia doble, sino simple). Si fuera "a la española", pronunciaríamos "Cava*y*o".


----------



## beatrizg

Muchas gracias Kangy. 
Mis dudas han surgido a raiz de haber oído a algún argentino pronunciar Ástor Piasola en lugar de  Piazzolla (Piatsola) y no estoy segura si a Antonio Porchia le dicen Porquia...


----------



## Jellby

Kangy said:


> Claro. En realidad b y v se pronuncian del mismo modo en castellano, eso lo sabemos todos. En Argentina por lo menos, muchos pronuncian el fonema /b/ y otros el fonema /v/. Sin embargo, es indistinto para nosotros. Incluso la mayoría alterna uno y otro sin darse cuenta, puesto que en general este sonido es débil, y la comprensión no se dificulta por el uso de uno u otro.
> 
> Aclarado eso, pronunciamos el apellido Cavallo "a la italiana", o sea, reteniendo la pronunciación original de la _ll_ (salvo que no se pronuncia doble, sino simple). Si fuera "a la española", pronunciaríamos "Cava*y*o".



Sí, la "b" y  la "v" se pronuncian igual, lo único que quería remarcar era la diferencia entre /l/ y /ll/. Puse /caballo/ para recalcar que así se leería la palabra española "caballo" y, por lo tanto, Cavallo si se leyera en español. Dado lo extendido que está el yeísmo, creo que también podemos decir que la "ll" y la "y" se pronuncian igual


----------



## Rayines

beatrizg said:


> Muchas gracias Kangy.
> Mis dudas han surgido a raiz de haber oído a algún argentino pronunciar Ástor Piasola en lugar de Piazzolla (Piatsola) y no estoy segura si a Antonio Porchia le dicen Porquia...


Sí, los argentinos en general hemos nacionalizado la pronunciación de los apellidos tanos (y de otras nacionalidades también). Es aleatorio, de repente nos encontramos pronunciando bien "a la italiana/francesa/alemana", y de repente lo decimos de 2 o 3 maneras a ver si damos en la tecla, o cada uno como mejor le parece (creo que es por el río de inmigraciones que tuvimos). Piazzola, sí, es Piasola en general (la doble z quizás nos hace acordar demasiado a la pizza ).


----------



## fabiog_1981

Y sabéis qué? cuando vino a Italia Carlos Bianchi a entrenar no me acuerdo cuàl equipo (Roma o Napoli) muchos acà le llamaban "Bianchi" (pronunciado a la espanola- y no Bianki como serìa correcto)... No me preguntéis por qué.


----------



## Kangy

^ Eso sí que es raro


----------



## beatrizg

Rayines said:


> Sí, los argentinos en general hemos nacionalizado la pronunciación de los apellidos tanos (y de otras nacionalidades también). Es aleatorio, de repente nos encontramos pronunciando bien "a la italiana/francesa/alemana", y de repente lo decimos de 2 o 3 maneras a ver si damos en la tecla, o cada uno como mejor le parece (creo que es por el río de inmigraciones que tuvimos). Piazzola, sí, es Piasola en general (la doble z quizás nos hace acordar demasiado a la pizza ).




Muchas gracias por tus explicaciones, querida Inés. Creo, entonces, que lo mejor será conservar la fonética italiana al traducir los apellidos al griego. 

¡Gracias a todos!

Un saludo desde Atenas.


----------



## piazzola

Creo que es relativo a la cultura que un individuo en Argentina pertenezca. 
El el extranjero los Argentinos nos identificamos mucho y especialmente en el habla con los Italianos especiamente como immigrantes en paises de lengua Inglesa que con los  Espanioles. 
A los Hispanos les es dificil entender a un Argentino por primera vez sin embargo un Italiano arranca en su idioma cuando se encuentra con un Argentino por primera vez. Asi es mi experiencia despues de vivir mas de un cuarto de siglo en el extranjero.

Etnicamente yo soy eslavo y podria decir que hemos Argentinizado los apellidos Italianos de cierta manera pero en lo minimo no hemos llegado a distorcionar o desfigurar pero en mi caso personal los Argentinos muchisimas veces no lo podian pronunciar bien. Quizas es una herencia de aquella epoca de otrora cuando a los extranjeros se les cambiaba los apellidos y nombres como a mi padre se lo cambiaron de Ivan a Juan. [ 
No se como se las arreglan por ahi diciendo el apellido del Chango Spasiuk. Agregan una  "E" extra? Mi apellido tambien comienza con s y termina en uk y tambien naci en Misiones.
Me rio cuando algunos conocidos de Chile, Mexico o El Salvador  tratan de  pronunciar como los Argentinos  pues no les sale.
No se olviden que del tango y Discepolo (siempre oi dishepolo) y Contursi. Quien pronunciaba (ruqui) Rucci(el gremialista de la CGT en los 70) todo el mundo lo conocia como ruchi. Un amigo Un amigo de colegio Gianitrapani siempre mps referimos a el como yanitrapani.
Ciertamente no la pronuciacion perfecta Italiana (ni pretendamos eso) pero Argentina.


----------



## beatrizg

Muchas gracias popr tu aporte, piazzola. 
Un saludo.


----------



## deby87

yo necesito saber si el apellido pocrais que es italiano se pronuncia igual en castellano


----------



## Natalis

¡Hola! Esto de los apellidos es gracioso, yo tengo varios compañeros con apellidos italianos, a los que no podemos pronunciar bien y les decímos como sale. Tengo un compañero Giunchiglia(creo que así se escribe...yo le digo así ) para mis compañeros es chiunchiglia, chinquiglia, Yunquiglia,LLiunshiglia (en La Rioja a las "y", generalmente, las pronunciamos como "ll") y el pobre se tiene que aguantar el apellido que le ponemos...hasta chilquilla le han dicho...A un amigo de apellido Girardelli directamente le decímos Gira . 
Eh...Pocrais me suena más francés que italiano...yo lo pronunciaría a la francesa o como se escribe....


----------



## Doktor Faustus

Divertido el hilo. Los mismos periodistas deportivos se hacen un lío al nombrar jugadores. Alejandro Fabbri (de origen italiano) se esmera en decir "Bianqui", mientras que Walter Nelson, su compañero en los relatos, dice bianchi nomás; en contrapartida hay consenso, nadie sabe bien por qué, en que a Ischia hay que decirle "isquia". Está claro que nadie dice *J*inóbili cuando se habla del basquetbolista. El fonema _gn _se pronuncia igualmente original, como una ñ: Cagna, Campagnuolo. Al número 3 de la selección, el gringo Heinze, le pronuncian el apellido de manera mixta: jeinse, cuando en realidad debería sonar algo parecido a jaintse. Y un interminable etcétera


----------



## Pinairun

Jellby said:


> Sí, la "b" y la "v" se pronuncian igual, lo único que quería remarcar era la diferencia entre /l/ y /ll/. Puse /caballo/ para recalcar que así se leería la palabra española "caballo" y, por lo tanto, Cavallo si se leyera en español. Dado lo extendido que está el yeísmo, creo que también podemos decir que la "ll" y la "y" se pronuncian igual


 

Cierto, el yeismo está muy extendido por la "dificultad" (?) que conlleva la pronunciacón de "elle". O por comodidad, que también hay mucho de eso. 

Afortunadamente, todavía quedamos bastantes que nos atrevemos con ella y podemos decir que "la lluvia en Sevilla es una maravilla" y no que "la yuvia en Seviya es una maraviya".

En Argentina también se dan muchos apellidos de origen alemán y supongo que generarán más dificultad a la hora de pronunciarlos, ¿cómo se las arreglan?

Saludos


----------



## Doktor Faustus

Bueno, ahí con lo de Heinze iba un ejemplo. Müller por ejemplo se dice "Miuler", Zubermüller, "subermiuler". Aunque normalmente la dicción germánica es horrorosa, como en cualquier otro país hispanoparlante. Se tiende a asimilar toda lengua extranjera al inglés, de modo que se omiten las "e" finales, que en alemán deben sonar. Schmidt se dice "Esmit", etc.
Volviendo al italiano, las "c" iniciales están castellanizadas, nadie dice "Cherati", sino "Serati" (incluso el propio Gustavo).
Y ojo con lo de la "sh", que es un fenómeno nuevo, de los '90 diría yo. Y no es universal en el país, sino propio del área metropolitana, en torno a Buenos Aires-Rosario (la generación anterior no la tenía, vean películas o escuchen a los actores/locutores mayores). En el centro y norte es mucho más suave, se conserva la "g" francesa (modo de pronunciación que unas lingüistas españolas me dijeron era andaluz, aunque ya extinto en la península), como en gara*g*e, bi*j*ou, *g*itan, etc. En Cuyo y el Litoral se pronuncia cercano a la 'i' como en el resto del mundo.


----------



## Doktor Faustus

Kirchner (de origen suizo) lo pronuncian con ch, no como esa especie de "j" y mezcla de "sh" suavísima germana. Los diptongos no se respetan en absoluto: eu jamás sonorá "oi", ie nunca "ii", salvo quizás en el caso excepcional de Pedro Briegger, aunque todos siguen sin saber por qué. Durante el Reich hubo mucha inmigración judío-alemana, de modo que, detrás de los Estados Unidos, Argentina es la mayor comunidad en la diáspora. Pero eso no cambia que José Pablo Feinman nunca oirá que lo llamen "f*ai*nman", y así siguiendo.


----------



## Pinairun

Doktor Faustus said:


> Kirchner (de origen suizo) lo pronuncian con ch, no como esa especie de "j" y mezcla de "sh" suavísima germana. Los diptongos no se respetan en absoluto: eu jamás sonorá "oi", ie nunca "ii", salvo quizás en el caso excepcional de Pedro Briegger, aunque todos siguen sin saber por qué. Durante el Reich hubo mucha inmigración judío-alemana, de modo que, detrás de los Estados Unidos, Argentina es la mayor comunidad en la diáspora. Pero eso no cambia que José Pablo Feinman nunca oirá que lo llamen "f*ai*nman", y así siguiendo.


 

No sé si lo decís así, vamos, que hacés lo que podés, más o menos, como en todos lados.
Muchas gracias.
Saludos


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Creo que mucho depende de la manera de pronunciar del dueño del nombre o apellido. Por acá hay muchas familias inmigrantes, y según pronuncien la gente tiende a decirlo igual:

Baille - Báil
Tumoine - Timuán
Jared Borghetti - Jared Borgueti
Gancz - Gans


----------



## Marxelo

No sólo pasa con los italianos. Por ejemplo, el apellido Puig, que es catalán, en realidad se pronuncia Puch. Y muy pocas personas lo pronunciarían así. La pronunciación es muy variada, entre otras cosas porque muchas familias han perdido el manejo del idioma. Son pocos los descendientes de italianos que hablan el italiano a la perfección. Siempre recuerdo en un congreso internacional cómo le corrigió un italiano la pronunciación de su propio apellido a un compañero mío.

A esto hay que agregarle que muchos apellidos y nombres fueron modificados cuando llegaban a la aduana del puerto las corrientes inmigratorias. Muchos no traían documentos o no había tiempo de revisarlos bien asique les modificaban los apellidos porque anotaban lo que entendían. Si a muchos italianos les pasó, imagínense a los de Europa del este o los asiáticos.


----------



## cacarulo

Dos datos: Feinmann es con doble ene.
Al tenista argentino MArtín Vassallo Argüello casi todos los periodistas deportivos lo llaman "Vasayo", pero nadie dice Marcelo "Tineyi"...
En síntesis, hay mucho de azar, de (mala) costumbre y casi nada de reglas fijas al respecto.


----------



## Doktor Faustus

Los apellidos judío-alemanes se escriben con una sola n final, desconozco el origen de esto, no sé si habrá sido una disposición del nacionalsocialismo, para diferenciarlos de los "arios".


----------



## cacarulo

Me quedé pensando en esto. Creo que las únicas "reglas" al respecto son:
1. Los apellidos que comienzan con SCH, como Schiavi o Schiaretti, se pronuncian "esquiavi" y "esquiareti".
2. GI es yi al comienzo, por ejemplo, Giordano o Giampietri son "yiordano" o "giampietri".
3. Y la terminación -lli es li, por ejemplo: Tinelli, Robustelli. Sin embargo, con la terminación -llo hay vacilaciones, como la de Vassallo Argüello.
4. La ch sola, como en Bianchi, es "bianchi" y no "bianqui" (o Bochini, que jamás, salvo para algún periodista descolgado, fue "boquini").

Ah, para el gringo misionero: claro que el Chango Spasiuk es "espasiuk"; esa E también se agrega en apellidos italianos, como Scola, que se pronuncia "escola".


----------



## aleCcowaN

No hay norma. Depende de la cultura del que pronuncia el apellido. Es las provincias con poco aporte inmigratorio hay más tendencia a castellanizar los sonidos. Depende también mucho de cómo lo haga conocer quien tiene ese apellido. Muchos apellidos fueron castellanizados al llegar a la Argentina porque el inmigrante era analfabeto y no hablaba el idioma, y por lo tanto no pudo defender la grafía correcta. Muchos llegaron sin documentos, otros llegaron con pasaportes emitidos por el Imperio Ruso o el Imperio Turco, en sus alfabetos cirílico y árabe respectivamente (el alfabeto latino se usa en Turquía desde hace 80 años). Muchos, como los refugiados, recibieron documentos de cónsules europeos en los que ya había cambios (caso de refugiados armenios). También muchos inmigrantes de Grecia y de Japón vinieron con documentos en otros alfabetos. 

Como consecuencia hay tantos Papadopoulos como Papadopulos y tantos Grossman como Grosman como Grosmann como Grossmann. Muchos inmigrantes libaneses cambiaron su apellido a Miguel u otros nombres. Todos los chinos que ahora inmigran se cambian los nombres a cosas como Walter Fong.

Se considera educado pronunciar razonablemente bien los apellidos de cualquier origen, especialmente los italianos, franceses, ingleses y alemanes. No existen exigencias sobre otros idiomas: nadie se preocupa demasiado por pronunciar bien un apellido holandés o checo. Los apellidos llenos de consonantes general problemas. La mayoría de los apellidos se han regularizado dentro de la misma familia y todos se hacen llamar igual.


----------



## cacarulo

cacarulo said:


> 2. GI es yi al comienzo, por ejemplo, Giordano o Giampietri son "yiordano" o "giampietri".


No, señor. Giordano o Giampietri son "yiordano" o "*y*iampietri".


----------



## Lampiste

Hola:

Me ha parecido muy curioso e interesante este hilo netamente argentino.

Aprovechando que* Cacarulo *lo ha rescatado, voy a preguntaros si el fonema _*gl + io/ia *_lo pronunciáis a la española o a la italiana  (en el # 14 se habla de ello de pasada al mencionar el apellido "Giunchi*gl*ia" pero no queda claro, ya que *Natalis *escribe unas veces  _-iglia _y otra _-illa_).

Serviría como ejemplo de esa pronunciación saber si al actual Papa, cuando ejercía en Buenos Aires como  arzobispo (después cardenal), lo llamabais Bergoglio, Bergollo, Bergoio o... cada uno lo hacía a su Aire .

Gracias anticipadas. Un saludo.


----------



## swift

Lampiste said:


> Serviría como ejemplo de esa pronunciación saber si al actual Papa, cuando ejercía en Buenos Aires como  arzobispo (después cardenal), lo llamabais Bergoglio, Bergollo, Bergoio o... cada uno lo hacía a su Aire .


Ese tema se discute en este otro hilo: Bergoglio (pronunciación).


----------



## Lampiste

swift said:


> Ese tema se discute en este otro hilo: Bergoglio (pronunciación).




 Muchas gracias, Swift. Estas cosas pasan cuando uno falta a clase. 

Mi reacción ha sido la de eliminar mi anterior mensaje inmediatamente, que es lo lógico en estos casos,  pero bien pensado, si copio y pego aquí la respuesta que ha dado Calambur en el otro hilo podría ser una forma de completar éste, a fin de que, después de la cantidad de información que contiene,  no quede cojo por ese pequeño detalle.

Publicado por *Calambur *en el hilo señalado por Swift:


> hasta donde he oído todos los rioplatenses lo pronuncian de la misma manera.: [ber gó glio].



En cualquier caso, lo dejo a criterio de los moderadores.

Un cordial saludo.

(Y, de paso, he quitado la "i" que puse de más en "gli").


----------



## Riverplatense

¿☝?
 NUEVA PREGUNTA ​
Hola a todos!

Tengo una pregunta, especialmente para quienes viven en Argentina ... Es que muchas veces me preguntaba si haya una regla clara para la pronunciación de los apellidos italianos de personas de nacionalidad hispanohablante. Es decir, como se pronuncian los apellidos _Coloccini, Mascherano_ o _Bergoglio_ en Argentina? Se pronuncia la africada en Coloccini como en italiano [kolo'ttʃini], se dice [maske'rano], [ber'gɔʎʎo] o se pronuncian como se fueran palabras españoles, [ma*ʰ*'tʃerano] et. c?

Gracias!


----------



## Peterdg

Mira aquí y aquí.


----------



## cacarulo

Hablamos de esto últimamente, en los hilos que enlaza Peterdg, y llegamos a la conclusión de que no hay una norma que se siga en el 100% de los casos. En general, los apellidos que llevan -ch- se pronuncian castellanizados, salvo que antes de la ch haya una c (ahí se vuelve todo muy confuso, y depende de cada caso, creo). Y los que tienen doble c se pronuncian bastante parecido al italiano.
En los casos que preguntás, Colochini, Mascherano y Bergoglio.


----------



## diana_shipilova

*Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos*​
¡Hola!
Me ha surgido una duda. Sé que el apellido Beggio es italiano, pero si este Beggio es argentino, ¿cómo se pronuncia? ¿De la manera italiana o española? ¿O las dos variantes son correctas?
¡Muchas gracias de antemano!


*Unión de hilos. Ayutuxtepeque (Moderador).*


----------



## Jonno

La Academia no tiene normas sobre pronunciación de nombres ajenos al español. Sólo puede decirnos cuál es la tendencia de los hablantes y, en general, se tiende a pronunciarlos según el idioma de origen.

Por tanto ambas pronunciaciones son admitidas. Es el uso de los hablantes el que marca si hay una forma mayoritaria, y no siempre la hay. 

*Unión de hilos. Muchas gracias por el enlace a discusión ya existente. Ayutuxtepeque (Moderador).*


----------



## diana_shipilova

¡Gracias, Jonno! Ya había leído el hilo, pero de entre aquellos apellidos no había nada parecido. A lo mejor alguna persona de Argentina puede aclarar cómo se dice normalmente...


----------



## Alemanita

Últimamente estuve escuchando mucho una emisora de radio uruguaya, y allí los locutores siempre pronuncian:
- Alfredo de Angelis a la italiana, es decir: de ándyelis
- Tita Merello a la italiana, pero con una sola ele: me-re-lo
- Razzano a la española, como si fuera una ese
- Rubinstein y Pontier, a la española, con todas las letras.

Saludos tangueros.


----------



## Kaxgufen

diana_shipilova said:


> Me ha surgido una duda. Sé que el apellido Beggio es italiano, pero si este Beggio es argentino,


Un apellido no cambia de nacionalidad/origen aunque lo muden de país. 
Creo que en general los "dueños" de los apellidos procuran su correcta pronunciación.
Va en la cultura de cada uno, darle o no importancia a eso. 
Lo correcto sería pronunciarlo en todas partes como en Italia.


----------



## Leo Maslíah

beatrizg said:


> Hola amigos.
> 
> Como es conocido en Argentina hay muchos apellidos extranjeros, en su gran mayoría italianos. Mi pregunta es, si se conserva la pronunciación original de esos apellidos, sobre todo en el caso de los italianos, o si se pronuncian como se leen es español.
> 
> Gracias por sus explicaciones.
> 
> Saludos.


Perdón, pero en Argentina no hay ningún apellido que no sea "extranjero", salvo que se considere -en base a otro criterio- que ninguno es extranjero.


----------



## Alemanita

Leo Maslíah said:


> Perdón, pero en Argentina no hay ningún apellido que no sea "extranjero", salvo que se considere -en base a otro criterio- que ninguno es extranjero.



Estoy al cien por cien de acuerdo con eso. Pongámoslo así: apellidos que no son de origen español, como los del papa actual y de los ex presidentes. Los escuché pronunciados según el idoma nacional: Ber-gog-li-o; Kir(ch)ner (a veces desaparece la che por ser de difícil pronunciación entre la ere y la ene). Un amigo de la infancia que lleva el hermoso apellido germánico Schröder reaccionaba cuando el maestro lo llamaba: ¡Es-che-ró-der!
Saludos.


----------



## Jonno

Es una forma de hablar. Se suele decir "extranjera" a una palabra ajena al idioma que se habla. Y el español es oficial y predominante en Argentina.


----------



## Kaxgufen

Leo Maslíah said:


> Perdón, pero en Argentina no hay ningún apellido que no sea "extranjero", salvo que se considere -en base a otro criterio- que ninguno es extranjero.


Por favor díganme que origen le darían a apellidos como  Quipildor, Mamani, Condorí, Huenupán, y paro de ennumerar.


----------



## Alemanita

Son apellidos en su mayoría autóctonos, y como Jonno ha dicho que el castellano es el idioma oficial, la lengua de la mayoría de los argentinos no está adecuada para pronunciar bien ni Schmidt ni Huenupán (que debe ser una grafía aproximada a la real pronunciación en mapuzundung).
Y apuesto a que el antepasado de Joselo Shuap que entró al país se llamaba Schwab y se adaptó la grafía a la pronunciación (aproximada).


----------



## Alemanita

Santiago Lange, pronunciado Lanje, de ascendencia alemana, donde el apellido se pronuncia Langue.


----------



## Peón

A todo lo comentado, agrego que la pronunciación de los apellidos en la Argentina cambia sustancialmente según la región. Por ejemplo, en la zona norte donde casi no llegó la inmigración italiana a la mayoría les cuesta pronunciar muchos de los apellidos de ese origen y cuando lo hacen, después de deletrearlos dificultosamente,  lo hacen en forma diferente a cómo se pronuncia en la zona rioplatense, donde los apellidos italianos abundan. Por ejemplo,  pronuncian "ch" donde los rioplatenses dicen "k".

Por el contrario, los apellidos de origen indígena (Quispe, Mamaní/Mamani) (escuchados y leídos en la ciudad de Buenos Aires hace poquísimos años), son pronunciados en forma diferentes a cómo lo hacen en el norte, o no se sabe cómo escribirlos. He escuchado a un porteño preguntar frente al apellido "Tolaba": -¿Con hache intermedia?

Yo mismo tengo un apellido de origen español casi desconocido en la zona rioplatense pero cuya grafía y pronunciación no puede ofrecer _ningún_ tipo de dudas a un hispanohablante. Sin embargo, cada dos por tres tengo que escuchar de los habitantes de esta bendida ciudad: -¿Cómo se escribe?. Mi respuesta ahora es:


----------

